# ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♪ tune2air ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♪ Plug and Play Bluetooth Upgrade ♫ Sale 10% OFF



## tune2air (Jul 28, 2017)

Tired of messing with cables and fumbling to control your music? The tune2air replaces your ipod cable to add factory feel A2DP Bluetooth streaming to your cars iPod integration. Within seconds our plug and play adapters plug into your cars media port to create a wireless connection to any phone.*

Supports call switching, steering wheel controls, and library support so from the car you can control, read, and display the iPod library that is on your phone just as you would normally when plugging in an iPod.

Buy the WMA3000A for your Audi today. For a limited time purchase using coupon code vwvortex for 10% OFF at viseeousa.com


----------

